# Review vitamin tổng hợp Nature's Way Multivitamin có tốt không?



## emme (12/3/22)

*Giới thiệu vitamin tổng hợp Nature's Way Multivitamin Úc*
*Viên uống vitamin tổng hợp Nature’s Way Complete Daily Multivitamin Úc* là thực phẩm chức năng giúp bổ sung tới 23 loại vitamin, khoáng chất và chất chống oxy hóa thiết yếu cho cơ thể hàng ngày. Từ đó giúp tăng cường năng lượng, bảo vệ sức khỏe, giúp cơ thể luôn khỏe khoắn, nâng cao sức đề kháng, giảm mệt mỏi và căng thẳng, hỗ trợ làm đẹp da, chống lão hóa.

Viên uống vitamin tổng hợp Nature’s Way Complete Daily Multivitamin cung cấp 23 vitamin, khoáng chất và chất chống oxy hóa giúp bảo vệ sức khỏe, nâng cao sức đề kháng, phòng chống bệnh tật, giảm mệt mỏi, suy nhược,... hiện đang được bán chính hãng tại website *Hebemart.vn*




Viên uống Nature’s Way Multivitamin with Antioxidants chứa tảo Spirulina cung cấp 23 vitamin, khoáng chất và chất chống oxy hóa giúp bảo vệ sức khỏe, nâng cao sức đề kháng, phòng chống bệnh tật, giảm mệt mỏi, suy nhược,…
Sản phẩm bổ sung dinh dưỡng cho người lớn, không chứa hóa chất độc hại. Đây là một trong những sản phẩm bổ sung vitamin tổng hợp bán chạy nhất best-seller nhà Nature’s Way.

*Thành phần của** vitamin tổng hợp tảo biển **Nature’s Way Multivitamin Spirulina*
Sản phẩm Nature’s Way Complete Multivitamin with Spirulina mỗi viên uống chứa:

Retinyl Acetate (Vit A) 500IU – 5mcg RE.
Folic Acid (Vit B9), Ascorbic Acid ( Vit C) – 25mg.
Thiamine Hydrochloride (Vit B1) – 5mg.
Riboflavin (Vit B2), Nicotinamide ( Vit B3) – 25mg.
Calcium Pantothenate equiv. to pantothenic Acid (Vit B5.) – 9mg.
Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vit B6) – 2mg.
Cyanocobalamin (Vitb12) – 4mcg.
Cholecalciferol (Vit D3) 300IU – 5mcg.
D-Alpha- Tocopherl Acetate (Vit E) – 4 IU 3mg.
Zinc (as Sulphate monohydrate) – 2.5mg.
Manganese (as Sulphate Monohydrate) – 1mg.
Magnesium (as Oxide heavy) 30mg,Iron ( as Fumarate) – 9mg.
Calcium (as Carbonate) – 10mg.
Biotin – 50mcg.
Boron (from Borax) – 500 mcg.
Phytomenadione (Vit K1) – 18mcg.
Iodine (as potassium iodide) – 50mcg.
Phosphorus (as Calcium Hy-dro-gen Phosphate) – 5mg.
Molybdenum (as Trioxide) – 25mcg.
Selenium (as Se-le-no-me-thi-o-ni-ne) – 25mcg.
Copper (as Oxide) – 20mcg.
Potassium (as Citrate) -5mg.
Chromium (as Chloride) – 5mcg.
Polugonum Cuspidatum extract conc – 685mcg.
*Công dụng của* *Nature’s Way Complete Daily Multivitamin *
Thuốc Nature’s Way Multivitamin còn có những ưu điểm về công dụng như:

Giúp tăng cường năng lượng, làm giảm mệt mỏi.
Thúc đẩy chuyển hóa năng lượng, giảm tích tụ mỡ thừa.
Tăng cường đề kháng, bảo vệ cơ thể trước nguy cơ tấn công của vi khuẩn, virus gây bệnh.
Phòng chống ung thư.
Kiểm soát cholesterol, bảo vệ tim mạch.
Tăng cường sức sống, giúp hỗ trợ tăng cường thể lực, hỗ trợ luyện tập.
Giúp xương chắc khỏe, phòng ngừa loãng xương, ngừa thiếu máu,..
Bổ sung dinh dưỡng cho người bận rộn, người bị suy nhược.
Giúp làm đẹp da, chống oxy hóa, làm chậm quá trình lão hóa.
*Cách dùng Multivitamin Nature's Way*
Cách uống Vitamin tổng hợp Nature Way:

Trẻ em từ 6 đến 12 tuổi: 1 viên/ ngày.
Người lớn và trẻ em trên 12 tuổi: 2 viên/ ngày.
Nên uống sau ăn sáng hoặc trưa.
Phụ nữ có thai hoặc đang cho con bú nên tham khảo tư vấn chuyên gia y tế trước khi sử dụng.


----------



## Hoahaiduong98 (21/3/22)

Viên uống bổ sung vitamin tổng hợp này giờ hot quá


----------



## hebemart (5/5/22)

bạn tham khảo các dòng vitamin tổng hợp của Centrum được rất nhiều người ưa chuộng: Vitamin tổng hợp Centrum Advance 50+ cho người trên 50 tuổi của Úc


----------

